# 50w



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

What size line do most if y'all use on your 50 wides 50 60 or 80 just curious what is the best I run one with 80 and one with 60


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Clear 50 Lb test.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

I run 50# on my 50w if using mono. If using a backing of spectra - 65# with a topshot of 50 or 60. 

I fish standup only, so using 80# is unrealistic since it is not practical to apply that kind of pressure for long. Plus extra line capacity with 50 vs 80. 

I don't even own anything bigger than a 50w. FWIW I feel confident that I can land most fish I would ever encounter with a boat and a fully spooled 50w.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Vis 50


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

K thanks that's what I was about to go to but wanted to get everyones opinion


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

High viz 50# for mine


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

High vis 80# on all my 50w tiagras with spectra backing... Fish all stand-up, which gives me the ability to put some heat on a fish and go to sunset on the drag if needed without to much risk.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

130lb jerry brown hollowcore backing with 80lb momoi diamond topshot


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I spool my 50s with 100lb spectra backing and 80lb mono topshots. I only fish standup gear as well. Using 80lb and heavier lines on standup is generally looked at as impractical, but with a properly fitted harness and little practice with technique, its surprising how much drag even a modest sized person can produce.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

I use 50 blue.. If you think you need more line back it with bread... Personally if you are in a CC you should never get spooled. The person fighting the fish should stand on the side of the cc wile the driver keeps the fish at a 45 degree angle in front of the boat until it gets within 100 feet then put the fish to the back of the boat and finish the fight. In a sportfish you need all the line you can get.... Just me 2 cents...


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I use 60.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I use PP Ace Hollow Core 80 LB with a high vis mono topshot. With this set up I can troll for anything out there and use it for stand up fishing as well.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Can someone explain why you use hi-vis line ? Is it because you are trolling and you can see it better? Do you still use some kind of clear or floro leader when you use the hi-vis line?


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

jcasey said:


> Can someone explain why you use hi-vis line ? Is it because you are trolling and you can see it better? Do you still use some kind of clear or floro leader when you use the hi-vis line?


High Vis is much easier to see in all applications. I always run fluoro wind-ons on all my reels, which are all spooled with high-vis above the backing. 60# flouro on my 50 and 30 TLD's, and 250# fluoro wind-ons on my 50W tiagras spooled with 80 high vis


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

50- 130#braid
80- 250# braid

inlieu of topshot I use 15-30 yard 400# shock leaders


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I spool both my 50's with 60 lb blue.... kinda wish I had gone with high vis though!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

xyzzy said:


> 130lb jerry brown hollowcore backing with 80lb momoi diamond topshot


Me too. Sufix Superior is also a good topshot line choice.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

gee whizz, I didnt realize there were so many options. My simple clear 50LB mono, seems a little bland now that I see what you all re doing!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Jim it will make you crazy to say the least. Throw on top of that that when dealing higher thread count braids the breaking strength is higher that the line rating. For example the 80 lb hollow core braids the actual breaking strength is around 130 lb. I put braid on reels up to the 70VSV but on the 80's I stayed with 80 lb mono about 900 yds, that's a lot of line. I sent the reels to Cals 2 Speed for beefier drags and some gear changes (30 W's) which enabled me to downsize gear with higher drags and huge line capacity with braid. The 50 W's have 1500 yds of 80 lb hollow core and filled with a top shot of 80 lb mono. I hardly ever even put 80's out any more.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree - keep it simple. 50# Hi Vis Diamond Mamoi. No splices in my line for sure. I do use 80# on my 50WLRS as this real has heavier drag. Change after heavy fish or a couple of times each season. 

Hi -Vis so I can see the line - only the clear wind-on leader in the water. If fishing deep for tuna, I use clear or smoke only. 

I never use the pretty blue line as the only thing blue I want to see in my spread when I glance back is a big blue marlin!!!!

Matt
Galati Yacht Sales


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

matttheboatman said:


> Change after heavy fish or a couple of times each season.


Hollow core spectra backing allows you to just change the top shot. Easier, faster and cheaper in the long run. :thumbsup:


----------

